# Nc Mountains



## jonml2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anybody know a nice family campgroung in the NC Mountains with an indoor heated pool? Gotta keep those kids happy!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cherokee KOA

The Pool

C


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

I agree!!!!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

2 Many Toys said:


> with an indoor heated pool? Gotta keep those kids happy!


Is this for real? If you are camping outside how do you have a indoor heated pool?

Where I camp the swimming is outside and it is heated by the sun if you are lucky it might get above freezing. Guess camping in Nc if different then here


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Stayed at Cherokee KOA a few times ourselves. Very nice CG, will be going back again.


----------



## jonml2 (Sep 7, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> with an indoor heated pool? Gotta keep those kids happy!


Is this for real? If you are camping outside how do you have a indoor heated pool?

Where I camp the swimming is outside and it is heated by the sun if you are lucky it might get above freezing. Guess camping in Nc if different then here








[/quote]

Camping is about having fun with your family. Just because your camping doesn't mean you have to climb a tree or kill your own food. If you don't have any helpful information...keep your opinion to yourself. I thought this forum was about helping each other anyway.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

2 Many Toys said:


> with an indoor heated pool? Gotta keep those kids happy!


Is this for real? If you are camping outside how do you have a indoor heated pool?

Where I camp the swimming is outside and it is heated by the sun if you are lucky it might get above freezing. Guess camping in Nc if different then here








[/quote]

Camping is about having fun with your family. Just because your camping doesn't mean you have to climb a tree or kill your own food. If you don't have any helpful information...keep your opinion to yourself. I thought this forum was about helping each other anyway.
[/quote]

I may be wrong, but I thought M70Q was just funnin' since he had the little









Now....I hope I haven't stepped in the bear's trap.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

2 Many Toys said:


> with an indoor heated pool? Gotta keep those kids happy!


Is this for real? If you are camping outside how do you have a indoor heated pool?

Where I camp the swimming is outside and it is heated by the sun if you are lucky it might get above freezing. Guess camping in Nc if different then here








[/quote]

Camping is about having fun with your family. Just because your camping doesn't mean you have to climb a tree or kill your own food. If you don't have any helpful information...keep your opinion to yourself. I thought this forum was about helping each other anyway.
[/quote]

Holy Cow I can't believe you said that, there is a place for people like you it is called RV.net Bye! That is my Opinion weather you like it or not.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, guys... let's take a step back and a deep breath.

2 Many Toys, you have not been here long, but at Outbackers everybody's opinion is valued and respected. If you don't like it, ignore it. Comments like "keep your opinion to yourself" are better saved for other venues.

N70Q, better to just to let this one slide by.

Now... Back to keeping those kids happy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hey PDX Doug, really earning your stripes this week







. i think i'll go outside and check the moon. must be full.

just to clarify stripe not referee


----------

